# HRmax question



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

42 year old male 170lbs 5'11", resting bp around 118/70 and a resting hr of 50. 

My HRmax has been steadily increasing this summer (if I believe my Polar unit).

The max I used to see was around 180-181. But this summer I've seen 192-194 several times during crits, and yesterday during an especially brutal group ride I hit 202 (!). I don't think it's a data aberration because it held there for around 30 seconds or so. Within 45 seconds or so, after cresting the hill, my HR was back down to 130 or so. 

My avg HR for the ride was 150, so it's not like I'm max out during the entire ride. I feel fit, and have no problem keeping up with the pack during group rides.

My last physical checked out fine (June). I was just wondering if an increasing HRmax at my age is OK, or should I go see a doc.


----------



## mprevost (Jul 30, 2005)

*Hr*



millerinva said:


> 42 year old male 170lbs 5'11", resting bp around 118/70 and a resting hr of 50.
> 
> My HRmax has been steadily increasing this summer (if I believe my Polar unit).
> 
> ...


It is more likely that your previous HR max was not correct. I don't think you have a problem.

Mike


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

mprevost said:


> It is more likely that your previous HR max was not correct. I don't think you have a problem.
> 
> Mike


...

+1


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

+2

And just to comment, that's some hella good recovery from max to 130. You've been doing your intervals, huh?


----------



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

Creakyknees said:


> +2
> 
> And just to comment, that's some hella good recovery from max to 130. You've been doing your intervals, huh?


glad to know I'm not on the verge of a heart attack  - thx.

Intervals or hill repeats 2x weekly.


----------



## flanman (Jul 7, 2006)

fwiw,

My max should be about 187 bpm. Hit 220 for about 30s in a circuit race last weekend. Never recovered properly and went OTB of front group and later got a sizeable grupetto going.

It was the hottest day of the year, drank gallons before, during and after and barely peed all day. Didn't feel up to riding for the next couple of days.


----------

